# You cheap tramp!



## Ophélie83

J'ai besoin de savoir comment on traduirait cette injure. Il s'agit de quelqu'un qui reproche l'autre d'ingratitude.


----------



## Micia93

"t'es qu'un clochard de bas-étage" ?


----------



## Ophélie83

oh, que cela ne m'aurait jamais venu à l'esprit! merci beaucoup!


----------



## Charlie Parker

Normalement, cette expression fait référence à une femme facile. Je suggère _salope. _Un clochard est un sans-abris.


----------



## Michelvar

Tout-à fait, je verrais bien "pute à deux balles", "salope de bas étage", par exemple.


----------



## Keith Bradford

You need to know the nationality of the author.  A tramp in America is a slut (_une salope_), in England a homeless beggar (_un clochard_).


----------



## Punky Zoé

Keith Bradford said:


> You need to know the nationality of the author.  A tramp in America is a slut (_une salope_), in England a homeless beggar (_un clochard_).


Bonjour,

Dans ce dernier cas, cela pourrait alors correspondre à notre "pauvre cloche", qui a aujourd'hui changé de sens pour signifier plutôt "pauvre idiot-e".


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour,

Je remarque ceci dans le post initial : 





> Il s'agit de quelqu'un qui reproche l'autre d'ingratitude.


 C'est ce que j'aurais compris de "cheap tramp" sans ce détail, mais ne suis pas convaincue qu'il soit question ici d'une _salope de bas étage / pute à deux balles._ 

Ophélie ne précise pas si cet « autre » est un homme ou une femme, ni pourquoi « quelqu'un » (homme ou femme?) lui reproche son ingratitude. 

Mais comme elle a remercié Micia pour « _clochard_ » j'imagine que dans son contexte, l'insulte était adressée à homme.  
Et que _tramp_ aurait alors le sens (que je ne connaissais pas) de _homeless beggar _mentionné par Keith_, _qui est aussi dans le dico de WR

Peut-être qu'Ophélie, qui a ouvert le fil en juin 2011, repassera par ici. 


Moi, quand quelqu'un manque de gratitude, je le traite de « _maudit sans-cœur _».


----------



## merquiades

This has been quite a while but I'm pretty convinced that the insult "you cheap tramp!" would be "pute à deux balles" here and never addressed to a man.  I always think of Joan Crawford in Dynasty when I think of that kind of insult, and right before some kind of cat fight.  
If it referred to "clochard" here the author probably wouldn't have used the adjective "cheap" I don't think.  "You dirty/filthy tramp!


----------



## Itisi

merquiades said:


> If it referred to "clochard" here the author probably wouldn't have used the adjective "cheap" I don't think.  "You dirty/filthy tramp!


I agree!


----------



## joelooc

moi je verrais bien "bougre de salope" pour garder le côté bref de l'insulte


----------



## Itisi

traînée


----------



## wildan1

Keith Bradford said:


> A tramp in America is a slut (_une salope_)


Yes in its AE sense of an easy woman, but unlike _slut, cheap tramp_ is rather outdated nowadays. It makes me think of the 1920s-30s and a movie starring Sophie Tucker as "the other woman."

So an equally outdated French insult would be in order here. I like _traînée_ for that reason.


----------



## Nicomon

I repeat that Ophélie, who opened this thread wrote : 





> Il s'agit de quelqu'un qui reproche l'autre d'ingratitude.


  While merquiades has a point about the adjective used,  I still don't think that this description matches with _salope / traînée. 
_
But then, we never heard back from Ophélie. 

À présent pour un mot vieillot, dans le sens de "_traînée_", il y aurait  aussi : _*catin*._


> *B.−* _Péjoratif_
> 1. _Vieilli_ et _littér._
> a) _Emploi subst._ Femme de mauvaises mœurs. Synon. _prostituée, putain._
> *2.* Terme d'injure. _(Être) la dernière des catins._ Source


_
_


----------



## Itisi

Ophélie83 said:


> . Il s'agit de quelqu'un qui reproche l'autre d'ingratitude.


Nico, I don't see how this matches 'You cheap tramp'!


----------



## merquiades

Itisi said:


> traînée


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Nico, I don't see how this matches 'You cheap tramp'!


 Itisi, si tu relis bien mes deux posts (8 et 14) écrits à quelques années d'intervalle tu comprendras que je pense comme toi.

Mais comme Ophélie, qui a ouvert le fil en 2011 et n'est pas revenue depuis,  semblait contente de la réponse de Micia...

Charlie P. a réanimé le fil une première fois en 2013 et oui, bien d'accord que le sens le plus connu  est _ *traîné*_*e*.

Ou _catin, _comme j'ai suggéré plus haut, pour un mot vieillot... mais ça ne marche pas pour une injure.
On ne dirait pas :  _espèce de catin !_ 

La version française de _Lady and the *Tram*_*p*, de Disney est bien _La Belle et le *Clochard.* _


----------



## Oddmania

"Sale catin !" ne me choquerait pas du tout, Nicomon. C'est peut-être plus courant de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. Cela dit, pour être vieillot, c'est vieillot ! "_Sorcière ! Tu as forniqué avec le diable ! Confesse tes péchés, catin !_" 

"Rouliure" et "garce" me viennent aussi à l'esprit (mais _traînée _est très bien).


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> comme Ophélie semblait contente de la réponse de Micia...
> 
> La version française de _Lady and the *Tram*_*p*, de Disney est bien _La Belle et le *Clochard.* _



Nico, on tourne en rond !  Qu'Ophélie ait été contente ne prouve rien !

Et personne ne conteste que 'tramp' puisse signifier 'clochard' !


----------



## Nicomon

@  Oddmania :   Je n'ai pas pensé à « _Sale catin ».   _Ça ne me choque pas non plus.  

@  Itisi : Si on tourne en rond, c'est qu'on n'a jamais eu le contexte complet d'Ophélie, et que le fil a été réanimé deux fois.
J'ai écrit en 2013 : 





> Mais comme elle a remercié Micia pour « _clochard_ » j'imagine que dans son contexte, l'insulte était adressée à un homme.


  J'imagine... mais je ne sais toujours pas.


----------



## Itisi

Nico, 'cheap' avec 'clochard', ça n'a pas de sens !


----------



## wildan1

Yes, logically _cheap tramp_ can only be referring to a woman of low morals.

(All of the other kind of _tramps (clochards)_ are by definition somehow cheap.)


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai écrit : 





> While merquiades has a point about the adjective used, I still don't think that this description matches with _salope / traînée._


  Oui, je radote.  Mais on n'a* pas* le contexte initial.

Clairement, je suis d'accord quant au sens usuel de "_cheap tram_p". Mais à moins qu'Ophélie n'ait pas compris que _clochard _est masculin... je ne vois vraiment pas
pourquoi elle aurait aimé la suggestion de Micia, si le _cheap tramp_ en question (dans le contexte qu'on n'a pas) voulait dire _traînée/catin/pute/garce_.

Je ne traiterais pas un homme de_ traînée._.. ni une femme de _clochard_.

Le post initial :  Quelqu'un (_qui donc?_) qui reproche l'autre (_qui - un homme ou une femme ?_) d'ingratidude... ben pour moi, ce n'est pas limpide de clarté. 

Lu (il se peut que ce soit mal traduit) :  





> _Vous me traitez comme un vagabond bon marché! / Ye treat me like a cheap tramp _ *Source*


  Mais comment interpréter ceci : 





> ''_*He's *a cheap tramp. You know what people'll say, you follow his orders?''_ *Source*


  Il le traite de pute, ou quoi ?


----------



## Cath.S.

_Femme/homme de rien_.
Qu'il s'agisse de mœurs sexuelles jugées dissolues ou d'autre chose, cela exprime un grand mépris.


Nicomon said:


> Le post initial :  Quelqu'un (_qui donc?_) qui reproche l'autre (_qui - un homme ou une femme ?_) d'ingratidude... ben pour moi, ce n'est pas limpide de clarté. Coucou Nico j'avoue répondre en fonction de ma méconnaissance du contexte


----------



## Cath.S.

Nicomon said:


> Mais comment interpréter ceci :
> ''_*He's *a cheap tramp. You know what people'll say, you follow his orders?''_ *Source*
> Il le traite de pute, ou quoi ?


*He* se réfère au nommé Fargo, je pense. 
Je traduirais par  : 
"C'est un gueux. (...)"


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime beaucoup cette solution d'adaptation, Cath.  (coucou )

*Ajout : * Je parlais de « _femme/homme de rien_ ».
J'aime bien « _C'est un gueux. _», dans le contexte du nommé Fargo.


----------



## Itisi

J'avoue que je ne m'attendais pas à ce que la lapine sorte cette expression du chapeau !  'C'est un gueux', ça doit vouloir dire ça...  Mais même *wildan*, tout américain qu'il soit, ne l'avait pas vu venir...


----------



## Nicomon

Qu'on me comprenne bien...  « _C'est un gueux _» n'est pas une expression que j'utilise au quotidien. 

J'ai seulement confirmé que j'aimais bien cette suggestion de Cath, pour le contexte "*He's* a cheap tramp" que j'ai mis en lien (et que je n'aurais pas su comment traduire).
En raison des divers sens du mot (mendiant/vagabond ou méprisable/malhonnête) justement.  

Ça marche même au féminin. Extrait du *CNRTL* : 





> _Subst. fém._ Femme de mauvaise vie. Synon. _catin, prostituée, ribaude._ _S'amouracher d'une gueuse. _


   Pour la diversion.... dans ce sens, par exemple, que j'associerais à _parvenu_ : 





> _ Gueux revêtu._ Gueux enrichi et devenu arrogant.


  On dit au Québec :  _Quêteux monté à cheval. _


----------



## Itisi

Itisi said:


> J'avoue que je ne m'attendais pas à ce que la lapine sorte cette expression du chapeau !


Nico, je parlais de '*He'*s a cheap tramp' !  (Après 'chapeau', ç'aurait dû être un nouveau paragraphe !)


----------



## Cath.S.

Pour dissiper toute confusion, ma réponse du #25 s'applique au contexte (plus limpide) donné par Nicomon au #23.


----------



## Cath.S.

_Quêteux monté à cheval. _
C'est tout bonnerment génial et irait très bien dans ton contexte àma.
Surtout si le personnage parle vite.


Nicomon said:


> Qu'on me comprenne bien...  « _C'est un gueux _» n'est pas une expression que j'utilise au quotidien.
> 
> J'ai seulement confirmé que j'aimais bien cette suggestion de Cath, pour le contexte "*He's* a cheap tramp" que j'ai mis en lien (et que je n'aurais pas su comment traduire).
> En raison des divers sens du mot (mendiant/vagabond ou méprisable/malhonnête) justement.
> 
> Ça marche même au féminin. Extrait du *CNRTL* :    Pour la diversion.... dans ce sens, par exemple, que j'associerais à _parvenu_ :   On dit au Québec :  _Quêteux monté à cheval. _


----------



## Itisi

Cath, je crois que ce contexte justement nous donne la réponse.  Ça prouve qu'on peut avoir 'cheap' avec 'tramp', que ça peut 'appliquer à d'un homme ; et dans ce nouveau contexte, 'gueux' convient, et donc pourrait convenir dans le contexte initial !  Que peut-on espérer de plus !


----------

